
SoftBank-Backed Pizza Startup Cuts Half of Staff, Stops Making Pizza - jonas21
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-01-08/softbank-backed-pizza-startup-cuts-half-of-staff-stops-making-pizza
======
max937
Sliceline?

